# Tutorials for Common Rat Hammocks & Accessories



## Hasenplug22 (Dec 27, 2012)

I found a site that has a PDF of hammock tutorials! SO EXCITED & WANTED TO SHARE! ;D

http://www.finchaviary.com/Rat/Rat Tutorials/RatTutorials.htm


----------



## CapnKennedy (Sep 30, 2012)

I may use this tonight! Nice find :3


----------



## Nenn (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## JBlas (Oct 21, 2012)

Cool--thanks for sharing!!


----------



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

Ty for sharing. Got a new sewing set for Christmas. Gonna try it out


----------



## CapnKennedy (Sep 30, 2012)

Here's the Cozy Cube I made from the PDF File 













It's really easy to do and Poppy and Pumpkin love it XD


----------



## HelloClarice (Feb 1, 2012)

awesome! I got a sewing machine for christmas and wasn't sure what to sew [I knew it would be for the rats but that's it] so this will help!


----------



## Hasenplug22 (Dec 27, 2012)

I made a pyramid one for my girls but the next day they chewed it and created a back door. :-(









Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## anglethatispurple (Jan 3, 2013)

Really Great PDF thanks for the link can't wait to start sewing


----------

